# So........who's been leaving their sharks on Navarre Beach???



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

http://www.nwfdailynews.com/news/shark_13422___article.html/buried_beach.html


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Man that is a waste!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

http://www.nwfdailynews.com/news/shark_13422___article.html/buried_beach.htm

Died of natural causes and then some how became buried?????

Jimmy


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

I saw them last weekend. It looked like whoever caught them tried to start cleaning them then quit when they couldnt break the knife through the back-bone.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

that's one of the most poorly written articles


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Im embarrassed that our local paper sucks bad enough to consider that newsworthy.. Sometimes at night menhaden jump into my engine well and I find them dead in the morning.. maybe I will write in about it.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

> *401 Cay (12/11/2008)*Im embarrassed that our local paper sucks bad enough to consider that newsworthy.. Sometimes at night menhaden jump into my engine well and I find them dead in the morning.. maybe I will write in about it.


That's even a natural cause. You could be famous! How are 2 sharks going to die and bury themselves on the beach?


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Ridiculous:doh


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

crazy,


----------

